# Lizard Chosen - Breeders?



## Tijah (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi guys

So it's been a couple of months now since we started decking out the tank and we've decided on getting an Ackie (after much deliberation, considering the enclosure, environment, etc.).

Now comes the part of tracking one down... From what I can gather, ackies become available around January/February, but we were hoping we might be able to get in touch with a breeder early on.

We'd be looking at getting a sandfire hatchling -- I've seen mention of Mark Wiltshire breeding these, however I've not been able to find any contact details.

Anyone have any details of breeders?

Thanks in advance,
Tija


----------



## Tijah (Nov 26, 2012)

Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## sharky (Nov 26, 2012)

Ultimate Reptile Suppliers. They are in SA but do freight. They currenly have some hatchlings and yearlings, I do believe...


----------



## Tijah (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion.

I had a look at their site, but there's only a lace monitor listed. I've got a couple of sites to keep an eye on for any additions, but so far haven't found any.


----------



## Stevo2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Not wanting to steal your thread with what I'm chasing.. Can you please PM me the sites you're watching? I'm not after Ackies, so there's no competition


----------



## Tijah (Nov 26, 2012)

PM sent, Stevo.

So, following on from sharkyy's suggestion... What's everyone's opinion on purchasing animals from stores versus breeders? There is an abundance of python breeders listed here (obviously, being Aussie PYTHONS ), so I gather plenty of people opt to buy direct from the breeder.

In my experience with other animals, pet stores tend to have a lower standard of animal, but what's the verdict?


----------



## Robo1 (Nov 26, 2012)

There are a few ackie breeds around, sale threads will start appearing soon. To be clear, Sandfire has become a buzz word and is being used to label animals as colorful rather than from around the Sandfire roadhouse. I breed Pilbara ackies, I've got eggs incubating at the moment; feel free to Pm me any questions.
There are some very good reptile stores out there and some very bad pet shops, just like private breeders. If you can, have a look at how they keep their animals and make your own judgement.


----------



## Tijah (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for your input, Robo.

I am aware that Sandfire has become more of a label for colour, rather than locale, but one of the family members fell in love with the colouration 

I wasn't sure exactly when ackies were available, but I'll definitely be keeping an eye out. In regards to yours -- when do you find they generally hatch, and how long do you hold them before selling?


----------



## Robo1 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm usually a bit behind because they are later breeding in Canberra. I'm expecting hatchlings mid February and I usually hold onto them for a couple of weeks before I advertise them.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought from Mark Wiltshire and was very happy


----------



## Tijah (Nov 27, 2012)

@Robo Later breeding due to colder climate, is it? I'll keep an eye out 

@PhilK Do you happen to have any contact details for Mark Wiltshire?


----------



## Robo1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yep, the cooler climate has them breeding a little later in the year.


----------



## WillyInBris (Nov 27, 2012)

Yep I am looking for one as well bloody hard to find!


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hang tight, they'll be everywhere in a few months time


----------



## Tijah (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeh, it certainly seems nigh impossible to find anyone out of 'ackie season' 

Just got to wait until next year... :|


----------



## sharky (Nov 27, 2012)

Anyone tried looking on Reptiles Down Under? I've seen a few on there. Just type "Ackie" into the search engine and heaps pop up. Hatchies and yearlings  Just thought I'd let you all know


----------



## WillyInBris (Nov 27, 2012)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Anyone tried looking on Reptiles Down Under? I've seen a few on there. Just type "Ackie" into the search engine and heaps pop up. Hatchies and yearlings  Just thought I'd let you all know



Maybe I am missing something but yes I did do that and all I got was WTB


----------



## sharky (Nov 27, 2012)

WillyInBris said:


> Maybe I am missing something but yes I did do that and all I got was WTB



sending you a PM with a few links as I can't post links on forums, wait a few minutes


----------



## Tijah (Nov 27, 2012)

WillyInBris said:


> Maybe I am missing something but yes I did do that and all I got was WTB



I'm getting the same results.


----------



## sharky (Nov 27, 2012)

Sent you a PM too with the links, Tijah. Do you have your settings on WTB instead of 'search all ads'?


----------



## Tijah (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll have to double check the settings, Sharkyy.


----------

